
Cheap High Current LED Driver - ionela
http://dev.emcelettronica.com/cheap-high-current-led-driver
======
ionela
The LED is probably one of the most spectacular effects of electronics, and at
the same time, a most basic component, with a wide variety of applications.
Many people know the joy of turning on their first LED and then turning it
off, while the LED blinking application is like the “hello world” of
electronics (and it has been for some decades now).

